

Is it legal to rewrite credit card magnetic strip data? - sinak
http://www.quora.com/Is-it-legal-to-rewrite-credit-card-magnetic-strip-data

======
sinak
Dynamics have had the tech offered by Coin for a really long time, but for
whatever reason, they switched from offering a credit card to a rewards card:

[https://www.dynamicsinc.com/](https://www.dynamicsinc.com/)

I'm guessing the reason is mostly PCI compliance. They also hold a number of
patents on reprogrammable cards which makes me wonder if Coin have licensed
them or not.

